# What is BPD measurement and what does it mean??



## brownlieB

Hi girls had a 28 week scan the other day managed to work out so far what all the other abbreviations mean, but what is the BPD measurement and what does it mean anyone know?


----------



## discoclare

I think it's bi-parietal diameter. It's the diameter from one side of the head to the other (ear to ear roughly if you like).


----------



## StarBlueUK

This site explains the ultrasound scan terms and gives averages: 

https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html


----------



## brownlieB

Oh right so what does it determine? Size of baby? Do you know if theres a way to setimate weight?


----------



## brownlieB

Estimate that was meant to say in reply to discoclare thanks starblue i'll check that out


----------



## StarBlueUK

If you do some googling, there are engines which, if you put in the different measurements (BPD, FL, etc), will estimate what your baby's current weight is. Just google something like 'foetal weight calculator' or something. I had to put in a few combinations before I found one, but it's interesting.


----------



## Rory

BPD refers to the diameter of your baby's head.


----------



## kelley32

if ur scan notes are anything like mine, it gives the estimated weight in grams on the right hand side, i just converted it using my fone xx


----------

